# Steelies



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bet this several days of cold rain(esp.. east of Cland) drops the trib temps and gets water levels up. All of which should bring in the first batch of steel! Check your waders, sharpen your hooks!
Which reminds me, I can't find my waders(boot foot breathables which roll up into a very small package)!!


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

Looking out the window thinking the same thing!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

What an optimist ! Finding the waders that is. LOl


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Already got mine wet a few weeks ago and hooked into a steelhead on the rocky. Jumped and spit it back at me, but it won't be long. Rain, colder weather, and northeast blows pushing the lake water towards the rivers.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Bet this several days of cold rain(esp.. east of Cland) drops the trib temps and gets water levels up. All of which should bring in the first batch of steel! Check your waders, sharpen your hooks!
> Which reminds me, I can't find my waders(boot foot breathables which roll up into a very small package)!!


You're killing me!!! Was loving the warmth and bronze and greenies. I'll take the native fish any day.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fishing pole said:


> You're killing me!!! Was loving the warmth and bronze and greenies. I'll take the native fish any day.


Well, pretty sure the steelies don't eat those other fish-go get em! Can't help on the "warmth"! by the way, found the waders, they've been missing so long, forgot they were "stocking" foot. Also, steelies probably were "native" to Erie before the Industrial Revolution rendered them extinct!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Congrats on the waders!!!

BTW..Steelhead are not Native to the Great Lakes. They were first stocked into Lake Erie around 1900. (from a website).

While I chase them on occassion I keep dreaming of wet wading and bronzebacks out of the yak


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

Got my first September steelie in the last hours of daylight yesterday evening after work. They're in there! Should be a good weekend


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice!


----------

